

Adventures in Microsoft UEFI Signing - mtgx
http://blog.hansenpartnership.com/adventures-in-microsoft-uefi-signing/

======
sounds
mtgx, I would like to discuss UEFI Secure Boot with you offline. Can you help
us defeat it? I made a throwaway account whats_your_name2.hotmail.com if you
want to email me.

